# 98 GXE - looking for ideas



## Dynamitega (Feb 24, 2003)

I've got a 98 Sentra GXE, factory silver and nothing is changed on it at the moment.

What I have decided to do now is add a factory spoiler and possibly painting the red trunk bar to silver.

Should I go with the spoiler with or without LED? As you all know, there is already a 3rd brake light on the trunk and that's sort of making me lean towards getting it without an LED. Has anyone done this and/or have pictures of one?

Also, has anyone with a silver Sentra painted their trunk bar to match the body? If so how does it look? I've seen MP2050's car and it looks pretty cool, but his is white.

Another thing I was wondering if anyone has any other inexpensive ideas for dressing up the car more to make it look more sporty? I don't want to go all out or anything as I'm going to be saving for a SE-R in 2 years (hopefully a 2005 or 6 if they're still making them).

Thanks for your help in advance. I love reading through these forums... I learn so much. 

Edit: Also, where's the Color Code on these cars? I can't find it anywhere.... I've looked everywhere I can think of.


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

Try to find some decent wheels,the hubcaps really detract from the looks of the car.I'd go for at least 15's with a 205 50 15 tire to help fill out the wheelwell,and make the car look less awkward fron the rear.Don't go larger than 17's,in my opinion anything larger looks wierd on such a small car.I'd also tint the windows and lower the car slightly-no more than 2".For the spoler,I agree that you should go for the one without the brakelight,2 3rd brakelights would show a lack of attention to detail(and look "ricey"!).You already have the best looking front bumper cover and grille(with the possible exception of the JDM "Sunny" chrome grille)so I would leave those alone and possibly go to a set of clear corners.Another thing I would do is put the factory front sway bar on it since your car didn't come with one. Well,that's my opinion,and close to what I plan to try on my own Sentra!(also KN4 Platinum Gold!)


----------



## Dynamitega (Feb 24, 2003)

Thanks for the ideas. I'm definately going to get the clear corners. The rims are a little out of my price range and I'd like to save that money for my next car. About how much do you think on average window tinting runs?

I'm also trying to decide if the euro style lights would look any good with the silver body. Anyone seen them on the standard silver color sentras?


----------



## FatBoy4 (May 12, 2002)

I would get real projector headights, kyb agx struts, ground control lowing kit if cant get that then eibachs.

Then a body kit u like

rims you like

do a DET engine swap if u want your car to go

really its all to u want u want to do with the car..


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

The window tinting should be around 100-120 at the most.As far as wheels go,you don't have to buy them new.I'm going to use the stock B14 SEr wheels.I've seen them for 300-400 with tires. They offer a functional advantage over the originals since they won't wear out front tires nearly as often.I had a new 98 sentra XE that used up a set of front tires in 9500 miles!As soon as I wear out the tires on mine(yeah,I'm broke too!)I plan to switch to these wheels.Besides,your car won't look right with a lot of cosmetic mods and plastic hubcaps.I'd stay away fron the newer SE-r's because the engines aren't nearly as durable(the QR25DE's) as the old SR20's are.If you could get away with it(and judging by your location this could be difficult)I'd swap in a SR20VE or SR20DET and 5 spd trans instead.Then you don't have a car payment,but that's just me.And for headlights,I'd use the crystal ones,and leave the stock tailights.In my opinion,the "euro"lights are far too ricey(not to offend anyone who likes them!).I saw another thread where someone painted part of their center panel(not all of it)and I thought it looked really good,so you may want to look for that (I believe it was under cosmetic mods)Another thing to avoid,in my opinion,is an exhaust that's too loud.Most cars don't pick up enough HP(some none at all) to justify the annoyance and extra attention form the cops.The things that are most important to remember when doing any cosmetic mods are restraint and the whole picture.Every car I've done has stayed within the scope of what it was,but I enhanced them by removing extraneous trim(but never all of it)or tasteful custom paint.Anyhow, I hope I've helped you out with some ideas(and sorry if I got a little preachy!).


----------



## FatBoy4 (May 12, 2002)

Just keep in mind if you buy any aftermarket product there is very very very very good chance you will have to do some kinda of modification to the product. ie clear corners unless you have stock headlamps


----------



## Dynamitega (Feb 24, 2003)

Hrm... yeah, if I can find some rims with wheels for 300-400, I think I might just do that. I was expecting I'd have to spend about 1k or so on them. I really like the 5 point rims that aren't too shiny (alloy I think). Would I need a kit to lower it 1 inch or so?

For now, I'm going to leave the same engine in there, although it would be nice to make it go. Thanks for the ideas guys.

Edit: Looks like I'll be able to get the spoiler, paint the spoiler and paint that reflector center bar on the truck all for about $260, which is a steal. So, that leaves me with about $250 cheaper than what I thought it'd be and a little more money to put into rims and tinting. Maybe then I can get a picture of it up here for you all to see.


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

I'd get a set of ground control coilovers,and use B13 Sentra ones up front since they allow more downward travel.The improtant thing to remember is not to have the thing hitting the bumpstops or bottoming the struts around corners since this will cause unstable handling.It is important to match the dampners(shocks and struts) and springs too,or you could end up making it ride like a truck! If I lower mine,this is the approach I am planning to use. Search the forum for more information,or go to some of the links on the NPM homepage to do some research to see if this is something you want to do.**Sentra.net has an excellent article on suspension,start there!


PS: Make sure that when you are having your parts painted that the shop uses an Acrylic Urethane paint,and whatever you do DO NOT let them use a synthetic enamel since it will fade very quickly- especially in silver!Synthetic enamel is the cheapest paint you can buy and is usually what the Earl Shcieb type places use for their $99 specials.(i can paint a whole car with this crap for $40!) I suggest PPG's Omni acrylic Urethane as a good cheap paint(I've painted a whole car for $120 in materials)


----------



## FatBoy4 (May 12, 2002)

Ya you bought this car and you want it to look nice. Remember you get what you pay for and in the most part I believe this..


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

color code is on a sticker on the driver's door jamb(by the dash and hinges,I believe)The only color that looks silver and is available on GXE's is paint code KN4,platinum gold.


----------



## Dynamitega (Feb 24, 2003)

Thanks a lot for your help. I'll have to ask them what paint they were thinking about using when they quoted me, but then again, it's only a small area that needs painting, so that might be the right price. He said it'd be around 100-115 to paint both things and mount the spoiler.

As for rims, by default, our wheels use 4 lugs right? I'm actively seeking the SE-R rims and they're pretty hard to find. I've seen one seller that's selling them for 300 without tires, so I'll have to keep looking.

I'll look when I get a chance to see if I can find that color code, but I've looked all over the driver's side door for it before and didn't see it. The main reason I need to know is because there are a few chips on the hood that I need to get some touch up paint for. If I can, I'm going to try and get it through Nissan as I want it to match the best with the rest of the hood. The chips aren't noticable until you get real close to the hood. Maybe I'll get the guy to repaint the hood as well.

Thanks again.


----------



## nissan 0wnz you (Nov 8, 2002)

Even the little things (especially the little things!) will make it look better.. I got a spoiler and clear corners.... the change is amazing. I also have fog lights I need to install. I don't have the money for anything big right now.... 
When I first got the car I got the hood and my bumpers painted because the hood was chipped like no other and the bumpers were in really bad shape (poor 1st owner apparently).. the next thing I want to do is install a keyless entry system.  Remember, it's your car..... do what YOU want to do with it!


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

The bolt pattern on the B14 is 4x100mm,not to be confused with the larger 4 bolt pattern used on Altimas and B15 Sentras(I believe it's 4x114MM?).Try late model salvage yards,the Bargan Trader,newspapers and anywhere else you can think of.If you don't have a lot of money,it pays to spend the time shopping for the best price for when you do have it.I paid only $35 for my radiator by being patient when everywhere else they wanted 100-150.My Sentra only cost me $350 and is in beautiful shape except for the accident damage to the front end.A body shop would charge at least $2000 to fix it,but by shopping around and trading favors I will have it all fixed for $300.I give these examples to show that you don't have to give your first born to have a nice car,but rather by taking your time and being willing to give of yourself you can have a nice car for relatively little cash outlay.


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

One more thing:the 4x100mm bolt pattern is pretty common on small cars,and is shared by the civic and integra I believe so you might be able to get some wheels for one of those to fit.


----------



## FatBoy4 (May 12, 2002)

ya they will fit but dont go get any kinda of rim
I have been into cars for over 4 years and I know dats not alot of time but since that time I have only found 1 pair of rims I like and they are the konig absolute graphites and it look me 3.7 years to find them.


----------



## Dynamitega (Feb 24, 2003)

Wow, thanks for helping to clear that up guys. I found some SE-R rims for 300 dollars (including shipping) that I'm willing to do, so I think that'll work out ok after I see some pictures. I really like the 5 spoke type rims for some reason, or even the split 5 spoke ones.

I think tomorrow I'm going to be taking some pictures of my Sentra for some "before" pictures.

Here's what I've planned out so far, hopefully it'll be done in 2 months or so:

SE-R Rims with 205/50/15 tires (probably dunlop performance)
Spoiler without LED (painted and mounted)
Trunk center reflector bar painted to match body color
Tinted windows
Clear corner lenses

Total cost: 900 dollars (give or take a bit)

What I may do 6 - 12 months:
Paint the whole car to a charcoal gray color (that same color that is one of the 350Z's stock color)

I also think that it would look really good with about 1-2" lowered, but I'm not going to do it at this point because I don't know anything about it (what I need to buy, who can do it, what kind of maintainance it requires, any special things to know about it, etc) I guess I could do some research, but I think I'm pretty happy about this other stuff for now.

It's going to look nice. 
Thanks again!


----------



## Dynamitega (Feb 24, 2003)

Fatboy, those rims do look pretty slick. Too rich for my blood though, hehe. You do have good taste though.


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

Just one more comment: After reading a article on tires in Grassroots Motorsports Magazine comparing several 205 50 15 tires,I'd recommend going with the Khumo Ecsta Supra 712 tire. It seems to offer the best bang for the buck( I think they're around $58 a piece on Tire rack.com,but can't really remember for sure.).(I've got some before pics of my car too,and can't wait to be able to take some After shots!Anyhow,good luck on your project !


----------



## Dynamitega (Feb 24, 2003)

Thanks for the tip... it looks like new rims and tires are going to run me about 600 instead of the 500 I planned for, which is still a great deal from getting completely new rims. I should just get the guy to mount and balance the tires on the rims, then let me install them... that'd probably save about 50 bucks.

Thank god for income tax returns! It'll make this $1000 blow much easier. 

350 from taxes + 250 from a generous donor, this upgrade won't take long at all.


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

what about se side skirts.... those really add to the car...


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

But aren't they kinda pricey?If not I'd like some for my B14!


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

you might be able to find some used ones... but yeah if you buy them new and have them painted they are very pricey...


----------



## Dynamitega (Feb 24, 2003)

With my car mechanical skills, it'd cost me a fortune to get all that stuff done to it Sel..  Plus, my job isn't a money growing tree either, hehe.


----------



## FatBoy4 (May 12, 2002)

Dynamitega
yo I thought they was 2 rich for my blood also
I went to different local shops
now I have 2 different places biddin on my sell.

gunna get them for under 900 with a good set of tires R rated of course

So dont go to 1 shop and take they price search around alittle. and dat goes for all of your purchases


----------



## Dynamitega (Feb 24, 2003)

Get what for under 900? Rims and tires installed? The side skirts would be too rich for me I think... at least now. My rims and tires will cost me 500 (not including the shipping of the rims). So I think it's a pretty good deal. To get new rims and tires a guy told me I was looking at about 1200 dollars, which I think is a crappy estimate, it should be around 900 dollars for rims that are 140 dollars a piece.


----------



## Dynamitega (Feb 24, 2003)

So, getting bigger wheels... that's going to make the spedometer read wrong. How can I fix it to read right once I get the new rims and tires on the car?


----------



## Dynamitega (Feb 24, 2003)

Nevermind, I misread the aspect ratio on my current tires as a 45, not the 65 they actually are. Things will be fine.


----------

